# [Help] Upgraded to LR4 and it does not recognize my custom lens profile



## ewlung (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I used to use LR 3.2 and I was using a custom lens profile to process JPG files from my Sony NEX-5.

I was using the one from here: http://paul300.com/nex/NEX-5.lcp

So, it was working fine ...

Yesterday, I upgraded to LR4 and imported the LR3.2 catalog. The upgrade went well, no problem.

However, the new LR4 does not recognize that custom lens profile!

All my photos that I have post-processed, the lens correction were removed :(

Anyone know how to fix this?

How to make the LR4 recognize that custom lens profile ... and not undo-ing my post-processing ...

Thanks.


----------



## ewlung (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah silly me, fixed it !

I put the .lcp in wrong folder.

Sorry ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done for figuring it out!  They've changed the default location for the camera and lens profiles, so it only finds custom profiles in the user account folders now.


----------

